# Wo farmt man am schnellsten viele Kräuter



## Dêaman (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo buffed.de community

ich weiß nicht genau ob es soeinen tread hier schon gibt aber auf den ersten blick konnte ich mal nichts finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar wo kann man den am besten und am schnellste in Nordend Kräuter farmen gehen?
Gibt es gute Spots??

Würde euch sehr dankbar über ein paar Tipps sein    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


greetz


----------



## Bodog (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Gatherer downloaden und dann Sholazarbecken und Sturmgipfel abfliegen.
Natürlich solltest du ein Episches Flugmount haben sonst bekommt man nicht so viel zusammen.


Mfg Bodog

PS: Willst du die Kräuter verkaufen oder für dich farmen?


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Februar 2009)

Kommt auch drauf an, was du haben willst! 

Goldklee findet man z.B. gut im Fjord, Schlangenzunge im Scholarzbecken und Talandras Rose in Zul Drak etc....


----------



## Dêaman (6. Februar 2009)

@ Bodog Ich farme die Kräuter eigentlich teils teils, das heißt einmal um die mats für Inschrifte zu haben, um mir meine flasks herstellen zu lassen und den rest verkaufen... ich brauche also für den eigenen Bedarf viel Lichblüten-Frostlotus und Gefrorenes Kraut... 

Alle anderen Kräuter würde ich gerne zum verkaufen farmen um so den Goldvorrat mal wieder weiter hoch zu treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Sturmgipfel und Sholazarbecken werde ich dann die Tage schonmal in Angriff nehmen genauso wie das Gatherer ziehen, danke schonmal für die Tipps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (22. Februar 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gatherer downloaden und dann Sholazarbecken und Sturmgipfel abfliegen.
> Natürlich solltest du ein Episches Flugmount haben sonst bekommt man nicht so viel zusammen.
> ...



Kann man sich mit Gatherer auch gleich Flugrouten zusammenstellen lassen?
freund hatte ma son addon (mit flugruten) aber er konnte mir net mehr sagen wie es heisst.
ist das Gatherer oder weist du evtl auch wie das andere heisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Jolena


----------



## delarus_ (24. Februar 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Kann man sich mit Gatherer auch gleich Flugrouten zusammenstellen lassen?
> freund hatte ma son addon (mit flugruten) aber er konnte mir net mehr sagen wie es heisst.
> ist das Gatherer oder weist du evtl auch wie das andere heisst?
> 
> ...



Wenn wir hier schon über Gatherer reden hab ich ne Frage dazu^^ Wie kann man man Datenbanken (z.B. die von WoWHead) einbinden?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

GathererDB von wowinterface runterladen und dann in den Gatherer Optionen auf Import klicken.


----------



## Hairman (25. Februar 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Kann man sich mit Gatherer auch gleich Flugrouten zusammenstellen lassen?
> freund hatte ma son addon (mit flugruten) aber er konnte mir net mehr sagen wie es heisst.
> ist das Gatherer oder weist du evtl auch wie das andere heisst?
> 
> ...



Das Addon was ich zu BC Zeiten für genau diesen Zweck genutzt hab war Routes, als Routenerweiterung zum Gatherer.


----------

